# Troubleshoot this recipe please



## ps8 (Dec 20, 2007)

I found an appetizer repice that looks good, but I want to make some changes.  Here's the link:  https://www.pillsbury.com/Recipes/ShowRecipe.aspx?rid=12423

(I hope it works!)  Since I don't like pineapple, I was thinking of using a different spread, maybe an herbed one or getting plain cream cheese and adding a spice mix to it, say maybe italian or taco. 

Also, I don't want to use onions.  Should they just be left off or replaced with something else?  One of the people this will be for doesn't like onions at all.

Lastly, this is probably a crazy idea.  I'm wondering if it would work if the peppers & brocolli were cooked instead of raw.  The peppers, I'm thinking I would slice them saute them in evoo.  The brocolli, just maybe blanched in boiling water - just enough to give it that crisp green color but not make it limp.

What do you think?  Would the changes work or leave it as is?  Or would you make other changes?


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 20, 2007)

How about swapping the cream cheese for ricotta then sprinkle mozzarella and parm on top and put it under the broiler for a few.


----------



## auntdot (Dec 20, 2007)

Actually I probably would not make it, not something that appeals to me.

But it is a Christmassy (I know there is no such word) presentation - the wreath and all that.

But to me the dish depends upon fresh veggies, I would not cook them. Its virtue is the presentation in my mind.

As much as I love sauteed onions and peppers, makes a great sandwich with Italian sausage, I do not think it will work here.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 20, 2007)

I would think you could just use plain cream cheese and thin it with a little milk.  I would probably add some finely chopped garlic, in lieu of onions.  Different flavor, but also good!

I would also blanch the veges to intensify the colors (and, imho, improve the flavors!)

but this looks like a whole lot more work than I would want to undertake.  Do you have a 12-year-old you could enlist to do all that decorating?  That's what my mom would've done!


----------



## *amy* (Dec 20, 2007)

ps8 said:


> I found an appetizer repice that looks good, but I want to make some changes. Here's the link: https://www.pillsbury.com/Recipes/ShowRecipe.aspx?rid=12423
> 
> (I hope it works!) Since I don't like pineapple, I was thinking of using a different spread, maybe an herbed one or getting plain cream cheese and adding a spice mix to it, say maybe italian or taco.
> 
> ...


 
You could blanch or steam the broc, but I like the idea of using fresh veggies atop the baked (cooled) rolls. And, add in steamed chopped cauliflower.

Another suggestion - top the cooled baked rolls with spinach or Leek dip and finely chopped red peppers.

Or...

2 tubes crescent rolls
8 ounces cream cheese, softened
1/2 cup sour cream
1 teaspoon dill weed
garlic powder, to taste
1 1/2 - 2 cups broccoli florets, chopped
*1/2 cup red pepper, finely chopped

Cut the tubes in slices. Arrange in a circle & bake at 375 until golden. Cool. Combine everything except the broc & peppers & spread over wreath. Top with chopped broccoli and *chopped red peppers.

*In place of the red peppers, you could use halved cherry tomatoes, grape tomatoes or pimiento & garnish with a few celery leaves.


----------



## Jeff G. (Dec 20, 2007)

You easily leave out the onion.  substitute garlic or herbs or both.  I would NOT use taco seasoning.  You could even use Ranch dressing mix stirred into the cream cheese.  

I think you could use any vegetables you like on this and it will work.  I would add some small diced cucumber, de-seeded, perhaps some jicama.  I would leave the veggies raw for that crunch.  I also like halved cherry tomatoes on something like this.


----------



## ps8 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thank you all for your ideas.  Now these ideas are turning over in my head...


----------



## bryankimjade (Feb 4, 2008)

*xmas wreath*

I would use vegetable cream cheese, or maybe cream cheese with chives.  I dont think that i would cook the vegies.  You could leave the onions off all together.  Maybe try adding some shredded carrotts and shredded cheese. or even little cubes of cheese.


----------

